# 

## dyzio4

Dzień dobry. To mój pierwszy post więc proszę o wyrozumiałość ale potrębuję pomocy.
W 2010 roku kupiłem bramę 4m i zleciłem zamontowanie do niej napędu, na moje nieszczęście Somfy.

Od tamtej pory napęd ciągle się psuje i co ciekawe w takiej oto sytuacji. Brama działa przez cały rok bez zarzutu ale jeżeli tylko przychodzi mróz następuje jej koniec (palą się jakieś płytki, czy coś takiego). Już kilkanaście razy napęd był naprawiany, wymieniane płyty, itp. i ciągle to samo. Dodam, że mieszkam w Białymstoku więc zima u nas jest zimna i zazwyczaj długotrwała :roll eyes: 


Bardzo proszę o pomoc wyborze innego, takiego który oprze się zimie płn-wsch. Polski.

----------


## Radziej3city

Kup napęd firmy FAAC lub BENINCA.Co do modelu to wszystko zależy od wagi i długości bramy.

----------


## koktajl

> Kup napęd firmy FAAC lub BENINCA.Co do modelu to wszystko zależy od wagi i długości bramy.


Dokładnie- popytaj o FAAC lub Beninca. Najlepiej gdyby zamontował ci to uprawniony montazysta ( mógłbyś kupic na Allegro np benince i zamontowalby jakis elektryk) ale wtedy nie bedzie gwarancji. Oprócz tego to porządne włoskie automaty. Z niemieckich to Marantec lub Sommer- rownież bardzo dobre. A ze zapytam- dlaczego nie wymieniono całego automatu? Moze trafił sie jakis bubel bo somfy tez jest ok i dziwnie to wyglada.

----------


## makaroniarze

Również polecamy Benincę. Mam ich napęd Bull w swojej bramie przesuwnej już 3 rok i nic złego się nie dzieje, wszystko działa bez zarzutu, a nawet jakby coś, to jest gwarancja. Współczuję Ci, że kupiłeś taki szajs. Dziwię się, że i tak długo chciało Ci się z nim męczyć.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

Faac, 6 lat bez uwag.

----------


## beatagl

FAAC również polecam , w największe mrozy bezproblemowo

----------


## izakurek82

Ja również ;polecam FACC  :big grin:  4 lata bez serwisu i obsługi jakiejkolwiek... Choć ostatnio coś mi się zacieło... nie wiem czy to mróz czy co ale fachowiec w 10 minut sobie poradził...

----------


## mariusznowak976

Witam

Mi automat facc odmówił posłuszeństwa pół roku po zakończeniu gwarancji... Obecnie jest w naprawie... zobaczymy jakie koszty...

----------


## serwisant67

Jeśli napęd Somfy się psuje, zawiódł zapewne montaż. Napędy Somfy działają niezawodnie zarówno w +50 jak i w - 30. Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że główną przyzczyną usterek tych napędów są nieprawidłowości podczas montażu. Instaluję je już którys rok i wszystko działa bez zarzutu.

----------

